# Housing and education in Ruwais



## Melmartin65 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi folks. New to the site. Hoping to gain some insight into living in Ruwais. My husband is considering a job with Nawah. We have an 11 year old son. Would appreciate info on housing accommodations and international schools. Understand housing allowance to be provided. Advice on what to negotiate please. Need at least a 2 bedroom with green spaces, pool. Is it customary to receive a stipend for the cost of our son’s school? Thank you


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

From western perspectives, Ruwais is a hardship posting. If a western man works there, he usually keeps the family at home, or the family lives in Abu Dhabi and he comes up for the weekends. 

I would expect a role in Ruwais to come with housing provided (you don't exactly have much choice in housing). I don't even know if there are suitable schools for western kids in Ruwais.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

American Nuclear engineer by any chance - not a lot else going on there !?


----------



## Melmartin65 (Dec 8, 2017)

Yes. Are you able to assst with my questions?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are no good schools for American kids in Ruwais. 

Your best bet is for the family to live in Abu Dhabi and husband comes up for weekends. 

2-bedroom apartment in Abu Dhabi will set you back around 100,000-150,000 AED per year. School fees at the better American schools can be around 70-80,000 AED per year. Or even more.

It was standard to have school fees as part of your package. This is increasingly rare but it still happens. 

Has your husband been offered anything so far?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Melmartin65 said:


> Yes. Are you able to assst with my questions?


Probably not the specifics of Ruwais - I have a couple of friends who work for ENEC at Barakah site. They do a 4 day week, 12 hours days and a three day weekend, but they both live in AD and commute at the start and end of the week.

I recall one of them was asked to move to Ruwais (they have no children here) but declined. I think that decision was mostly based around the complete absence of anything for the Significant Other to do when out there.


----------



## Melmartin65 (Dec 8, 2017)

Not yet. Preparing for negotiations. Thank you for the information. Is housing provided in both Ruwais and AD for your friends? If not, not sure the move would make sense fnancially.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Melmartin65 said:


> Not yet. Preparing for negotiations. Thank you for the information. Is housing provided in both Ruwais and AD for your friends? If not, not sure the move would make sense fnancially.


I've never heard of people getting two sets of housing provided or housing allowances.

You will be offered either a provided apartment or a housing allowance and it will be up to you to spend the housing allowance as you see fit.

What the weekend fathers do is to share a cheap apartment in Ruwais with other western professionals in similar circumstances (basically renting a bedroom in a flatshare), or a hotel apartment, and also rent a family property in Abu Dhabi as the main property. 

Propertyfinder.ae will give you an idea of the rents in Abu Dhabi although I would budget 150k to be safe. I can't tell you how much rentals go for in Ruwais.


----------



## Melmartin65 (Dec 8, 2017)

Thank you. Appreciate all of the information.


----------



## Bihari Superstar (Jul 1, 2017)

Melmartin65 said:


> Would appreciate info on housing accommodations and international schools. Understand housing allowance to be provided. Advice on what to negotiate please. Need at least a 2 bedroom with green spaces, pool. Is it customary to receive a stipend for the cost of our son’s school? Thank you


I am living in Ruwais and can help shed some light on your situation. There are schools in Ruwais, but good schools are in Abu Dhabi. Therefore, most people stay in Ruwais during the work week and commute back to Abu Dhabi on the weekend. The spouse and children stay in Abu Dhabi. There's better schools in Abu Dhabi and much more to do in Abu Dhabi. You will get 40,000 AED/year for your son's school. However, actual cost of school in Abu Dhabi will be around 70,000 AED/year. Thus, you'll have to shell out 30,000 AED.

For housing, the company will give you a small room to stay in during the week. They will not pay for housing in Abu Dhabi. You will have to find a place and rent it. As you can see from research online, an apartment in Abu Dhabi is expensive. The landlords extort ridiculous amount of rent, well because they can! (Only a certain group of people can be landlords here!)

As far as negotiation, you won't be able to negotiate much. The offer letter they'll present you is based on your experience, age, and current salary. They won't negotiate much from their initial offer.

Goodluck!


----------



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

All in AED
Allowances 
70K for kids education Western Standard and curriculum (min)
130K avg for 2 bedroom at Expat Standard Apartment with pool, gym etc, 150K for Villa - Abu Dhabi
1 return flight annually for whole family
Onsite accommodation - basic, highly dependent on organisation and onsite location, 

Salary
based on grade, experience, qualification but factor at least 40% above current in the US ( without eating into the above allowance)

Most organisations are unable to make changes to allowances as it is typically pegged to grade across the board to be fair to all. Then make sure that Salary which is typically negotiable covers the allowance short fall. 

Family best to remain in AD.


----------



## jagstech1986 (Jul 11, 2017)

Melmartin65 said:


> Hi folks. New to the site. Hoping to gain some insight into living in Ruwais. My husband is considering a job with Nawah. We have an 11 year old son. Would appreciate info on housing accommodations and international schools. Understand housing allowance to be provided. Advice on what to negotiate please. Need at least a 2 bedroom with green spaces, pool. Is it customary to receive a stipend for the cost of our son’s school? Thank you



Did he take up job, How was it...


----------

